# In progress



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 10, 2016)

Helping a friend make his first paddle using Birdseye eucalyptus and coffee. No finish just hit with a spray to get an idea of what it will look like.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 4


----------



## JohnF (Jun 10, 2016)

That looks way too nice to use.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 10, 2016)

@JohnF it's a wall hanger for sure.


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 10, 2016)

Man that is a beauty.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 10, 2016)

Birdseye eucalyptus he says. Just rolls off his fingertips like it's nothing. Let's make wall hanging paddles out of this stuff he says. Just rolls off his fingertips. These spoiled-rotten how-eye-yuns ain't got no respect for us state-siders. 

Now tell us Don what's the coffee - the white stuff?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 10, 2016)

And I can even go cut trees when it rains here, this stuff just grows on trees here. I put in a picture on coffee wood.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 10, 2016)

@Kevin the first picture is the rest of the Birdseye eucalyptus and the second pic is most of the koa... you mainlander's have all the rest of the good stuff we don't... there's going to be some horse trading once I can get this milled.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 10, 2016)

Thats beautiful Don! I was just in Vegas and there was a shop that specialized in Hawaiian wood crafts, they had some surfboards of a similar style to your paddles, I'm sure they were wall-hangers too... Does that coffee wood stay white like holly?


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 10, 2016)

@barry richardson it stays that color, it's closers to a butter color then white like holly.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 10, 2016)

He is very happy how it is going, first coat is on.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Tony (Jun 10, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> @Kevin the first picture is the rest of the Birdseye eucalyptus and the second pic is most of the koa... you mainlander's have all the rest of the good stuff we don't... there's going to be some horse trading once I can get this milled.
> 
> View attachment 106303
> 
> View attachment 106304







Hey, y'all don't have Mesquite down there huh? Hhhmmmmm............

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 10, 2016)

It grows everywhere here, we just call it haole koa. It's great for roasting pigs. @Tony

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 10, 2016)

Hello Don...my name is Marc. I'm your long lost son. I'd like to come home now....Dad.?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 10, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Hello Don...my name is Marc. I'm your long lost son. I'd like to come home now....Dad.?


Marc, do you have a mill in your pocket son'o-mine? If so welcome home and hands off the steps mom. If not I have an alibi on retainer who will testify your mom and I did not have sexual relations.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 11, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Marc, do you have a mill in your pocket son'o-mine? If so welcome home and hands off the steps mom. If not I have an alibi on retainer who will testify your mom and I did not have sexual relations.



I do have a mill and my birth certificate doesn't list a father.......

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 11, 2016)

@Schroedc "my son, I have missed you so much, come home and bring your mill!"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Kevin (Jun 11, 2016)

I have a big powerful hydraulic mill and something none of them have and it isn't found in Hawaii . . . .

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Tony (Jun 11, 2016)

@Kevin plays the FBE card and trumps everybody!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 11, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I have a big powerful hydraulic mill and something none of them have and it isn't found in Hawaii . . . .
> 
> View attachment 106334
> 
> ...


A tear just fell of emotions realizing you are my true aire. @Schroedc "get lost kid"

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 11, 2016)

Tony said:


> @Kevin plays the FBE card and trumps everybody!!!!!!


Since it's not raining in any of the pictures is it safe to assume he is showing off stuff the is long gone to play on my emotions? "That's my boy!"

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 11, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Since it's not raining in any of the pictures is it safe to assume he is showing off stuff the is long gone to play on my emotions? "That's my boy!"



Yes, because it's raining again.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 11, 2016)

@Kevin not sure where you live, but it sounds like it's time to start working on an ark. There are plenty of animals here so it only needs to be big enough to house the mill.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Jun 11, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> @Kevin not sure where you live, but it sounds like it's time to start working on an ark. There are plenty of animals here so it only needs to be big enough to house the mill.



Step ahead of you dad. Scroll down to post #1822 . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 11, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Step ahead of you dad. Scroll down to post #1822 . . .


You are going to need to build your own, they won't have room for the mill and we don't need anymore cats.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 11, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> .... we don't need anymore cats.



I must be a chip off the old block.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 11, 2016)

@Kevin
My wife in her proclaimed wisdom has instructed me to be 100% sure we are related before bringing home anot her wayward dependant. So to satisfy her and to prove conclusively you are mill owning fbe having offspring, I have developed this multiple choice quiz.

Do you like bacon? Y. N.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jun 11, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> @Kevin
> My wife in her proclaimed wisdom has instructed me to be 100% sure we are related before bringing home anot her wayward dependant. So to satisfy her and to prove conclusively you are mill owning fbe having offspring, I have developed this multiple choice quiz.
> 
> Do you like bacon? Y. N.



Yes. I don't eat it much anymore but I love it. I also love grits and will never give them up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 11, 2016)

What about me? I love bacon! And I have a bandsaw...does that count as a mill?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 11, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> What about me? I love bacon! And I have a bandsaw...does that count as a mill?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mike Hill (Oct 17, 2016)

That has to be the most amazing paddle I have ever seen!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DHapp (Nov 22, 2016)

That is a beautiful paddle! How do make the cuts? are they freehand or do you use some kind of a jig on a bandsaw?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 22, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I have a big powerful hydraulic mill and something none of them have and it isn't found in Hawaii . . . .
> 
> View attachment 106334
> 
> ...


Man I'm gonna miss seeing this stuff.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 22, 2016)

DHapp said:


> That is a beautiful paddle! How do make the cuts? are they freehand or do you use some kind of a jig on a bandsaw?


I lay it out with a pattern and cut freehand.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 22, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> Man I'm gonna miss seeing this stuff.



This was one that cemented my interactions with the leprechaun. after this we spoke and texted off line as well as on here. this is where we became friends.

Reactions: Way Cool 3 | +Karma 2 | Sincere 2


----------

